# SL4 vs SL4 S works



## Chadwick890 (Oct 14, 2010)

So i just have to throw this out there, but what is the differences if any from the Normal SL4 vs the S works SL4?
Is the Sworks Sl4 lighter and stiffer? ect ect? Discuss.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Yes, it is lighter and stiffer however, I have a hard time believing mortals like us would be able to tell any difference. Having said that, there are some people who claim that they can tell the S-Works versions are just a smidgen livelier. Specialized put a lot of effort into the 11r schedule since its their premier offering, and the layup and construction are pretty high tech in today's carbon venue.


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone know the weight difference between an SL4 pro and a SL4 s-works?


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Looking to get one and am curious too, the pro has the white paint that I really like.


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm eyeing the pro's ultegra di2


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

I just got the 2012 SL4 Pro 52cm frameset in the matte black/neon red and it weighed ~950grms. According to the Specialized white paper link below, difference between the Pro SL4 and S-works is ~100 grms on the chart they have. They state that a 56cm S-works frame weighs 875 grams so i figure a 52cm S-works will weigh around 850 which puts it around 100grms less than mine. As always take this with a grain of salt since there will be some that weigh more and some less. So what it boils down to is 100 grams less weight, 1nm more torsional stiffness and 5n/m more BB stiffness worth $900 (frameset) or 2 grand+ (full bike) more? For me...no. Really what it comes down to is weight since the stiffness is miniscule at most. I think the thing that stands out the most is the torsional stiffness between the new SL4s and everything else even the SL3. This is what makes them the best handling/sprinting road bikes out there.

2012 Tarmac SL4 White Paper


----------



## Chadwick890 (Oct 14, 2010)

nis240sxt said:


> I just got the 2012 SL4 Pro 52cm frameset in the matte black/neon red and it weighed ~950grms. According to the Specialized white paper link below, difference between the Pro SL4 and S-works is ~100 grms on the chart they have. They state that a 56cm S-works frame weighs 875 grams so i figure a 52cm S-works will weigh around 850 which puts it around 100grms less than mine. As always take this with a grain of salt since there will be some that weigh more and some less. So what it boils down to is 100 grams less weight, 1nm less torsional stiffness and 5n/m less BB stiffness worth $900 (frameset) or 2 grand+ (full bike) more? For me...no. Really what it comes down to is weight since the stiffness is miniscule at most. I think the thing that stands out the most is the torsional stiffness between the new SL4s and everything else even the SL3. This is what makes them the best handling/sprinting road bikes out there.
> 
> 2012 Tarmac SL4 White Paper


This is what i wanted to read  a mere light climber like me wont be able to flex the BB enough anyway....but theres something about having Sworks on the down tube that makes you feel invincible. Now i just need a spare 3grand.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Prob cheaper to buy a SL4 and paint S-Works on it......noway you will tell the diffy.


----------



## EightFiveTwo (Oct 12, 2011)

Can you tell the difference? If you are not a Pro who rides/train for a living...I believe that you (like most of us) can't tell.

Is is worth for just few hundres dollars more for the "s-works"? hell yeah!!!!...unless color/availbity is something that you can't accept or wait. Let's face it, spending over 3k usd on a bicycle frame is considered crazy (by most), why not pay that little extra for "whatever the factory claims". I'm a sucka for Marketing but so what, I also do whatever makes me happy with my hard-earned money.


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree eight five two


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ordered S-Works SL4 in race black. Had to special order to get the color scheme (or lack of) I wanted. Also, I have to spend the 3k+ to get what I want because there is rarely a frame size available in my size on eBay or CL. I have always special ordered my frames. Wish I could be a 54cm or 56cm and i'd save a lot. 

Good to know I'll be the original owner and get that factory warranty for any issues.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Chadwick890 said:


> This is what i wanted to read  a mere light climber like me wont be able to flex the BB enough anyway....but theres something about having *Sworks on the down tube that makes you feel invincible*. Now i just need a spare 3grand.


But that 'feeling' will quickly evaporate when you get passed by a faster rider on a heavier steel bike.


----------



## Chadwick890 (Oct 14, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> But that 'feeling' will quickly evaporate when you get passed by a faster rider on a heavier steel bike.


Im yet to have that happen during a race, but you'll be the first to know  
Its just a feeling not really kinda get struck in by the sheep effect sometimes I guess i walked into that though  ..... but should i ever actually need to switch racing bikes, id switch to that...a Venge, S5 or another BMC xD


----------

